# funny video?



## thecatkiller (Aug 29, 2007)

I think its funny :homer: what do you think? http://www.bitosense.com/dontbuy.html :roll:


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

That was the dumbest video i have ever seen!!! I am now dumber for watching that!! Biggest waste of time!!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that was stupid


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

i like the video of the dog singing with the harmonica, that was funny. but my favorite was the houseboat- those guys seem to know the key to happiness. good for them.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

That's a minute of my life wasted!!!


----------

